# qrcode -> ascii

## cloc3

cerco un'applicazione per trasformare un'immagine qrcode bitmap già codificata in codice ascii (senza convertirla prima in testo).

ne esiste qualcuna?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In che senso da immagine a ascii? Tipo media-gfx/qrencode?

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In che senso da immagine a ascii? Tipo media-gfx/qrencode?

 

qrencode acquisisce in input un testo e lo trasforma in un immagine qr.

se richiesto, l'immagine in output può essere in codice ascii.

a me serve un'applicazione che acquisisca un'immagine bitmap (o png) e la trasformi direttamente in un'immagine ascii, senza preventivamente estrarre il testo.

ho notato infatti che, in certi casi, acquisendo un'immagine qr, estraendone il testo con zbar e successivamente rigenerando una seconda immagine qr con qrencode non si riottiene l'immagine originale. quindi avrei bisogno di ricavare in modo diretto il binario contenuto nell'immagine originale senza decodificarlo (come fa zbarimg).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tipo questo fatto con imagemagik e jpa

```
$ convert qrcode.png jpg:- | jp2a --chars=#. --width=63  -
```

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tipo questo fatto con imagemagik e jpa
> 
> 

 

sarebbe la quadratura del cerchio.

invece con il mio "qrcode" sembra non funzionare.

sto usando il "qrcode" del green pass.

è un'immagine di 300X300 pixel, con un bordo di 4 pixel in alto e a sinistra e di 5 pixel a sinistra e in basso.

il quadratino elementare è di 3x3 pixel, quindi il codice, esclusi i bordi, dovrebbe essere di 97x97 caratteri.

per quanto abbia provato ad aggiustare il parametro width, non sono riuscito a estrarre dal comando in questione un'immagine ascii corrispondente.

a questo punto, sto cercando uno strumento per estrarre la lista dei singoli pixel di un'immagine.

al momento sto provando con questo strumento python.

c'è anche qualcosa di pronto?

----------

## sabayonino

Il greenpass viene letto dall'applicazione IO o Immuni (o scanner simili)

Uno scanner normale rileva solamente una serie di sequenze alfanumeriche (criptate)

PS :   :Mr. Green:   portati dietro sempre il cartaceo , fatti un pò di copie.

PPS :

 *Quote:*   

>  Tutte queste informazioni sull’immunizzazione, i dati anagrafici dell’utente, i luoghi dove ha eseguito vaccino o test sono dati sensibili che vengono contenuti in un QRCode. Un codice a matrice che se inquadrato con una fotocamera rivelerà grazie ad app dedicate un link in cui accedere a tutte le informazioni. Anche se criptate, c’è un modo per decodificarle che i malintenzionati potrebbero usare e, per questo motivo, il consiglio è quello di tenere il proprio codice lontano da occhi indiscreti per proteggere la propria privacy: meglio non condividerlo via chat, tantomeno sui social network.
> 
> [---]
> 
> Nel caso del QRCode per il Green Pass del Covid-19, la situazione è differente. Contenendo informazioni sensibili, il codice è stato crittografato, ma chi è in possesso delle chiave di decriptazione, che sono reperibili online, e di programmi opensource per la lettura dei QRCode e ha un po’ di esperienza coi PC potrebbe decifrarlo facilmente.

 

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Il greenpass viene letto dall'applicazione IO o Immuni (o scanner simili)
> 
> 

 

si. lo so, lo so.

d'altra parte, è un po' che siamo nelle barzellette dei posteri.

il greenPass contiene informazioni segretissime e privatissime che mi appartengono, ma sono scritte in un codice così segreto che non posso conoscere, e quindi non posso verificare da me stesso (malintenzionato che non sono altro) quali siano e a quali link siano depositate.

mi chiedo se questo stato di cose demenziale non sia inteso a elevare l'analfabetismo come standard culturale di fatto.

sul consiglio di portarmi dietro il cartaceo sono abbastanza d'accordo. la mia idea sarebbe proprio di cercare un modo simpatico di stampigliarlo sulla maglietta.

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

così almeno non rischio di essere buttato fuori a ora di cena dal ristorante perché mi ci sono recato senza il telefonino.

----------

## sabayonino

...oppure la versione Tattoo   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Tipo questo fatto con imagemagik e jpa
> 
>  
> 
> sarebbe la quadratura del cerchio.
> ...

 

è vero. i miei tentativi con questo programma davano risultati sconcertanti.

solo adesso (che è tardi, perché ho già fatto a mano con il python  :Crying or Very sad: ) ho capito il perché.

l'algoritmo che genera l'output ascii-art stampa, per ogni bit, due caratteri in orizzontale e un solo carattere in verticale.

se non lo sai i conti non tornano.

 :Smile: 

----------

